# Bút thử nước Fusaka Nhật Bản



## vuagiadung (21 Tháng sáu 2020)

*BÚT THỬ NƯỚC SẠCH FUSAKA* là dụng cụ đo độ tinh khiết của nước với thiết kế thông minh, đo độ tinh khiết của nước nhanh chóng và chính xác, nhỏ gọn giúp bạn dễ dàng mang theo bên mình để thử nước bất cứ khi nào 
*Thông tin chi tiết “Bút thử nước sạch Fusaka”*

- Tên sản phẩm: *BÚT THỬ NƯỚC SẠCH FUSAKA*
- Thương hiệu: FUSAKA
- Xuất xứ và công nghệ: Nhật Bản
- Dài - rộng - cao: 13,5-2,5-1,5 cm
- Nhiệt độ hoạt động: 0-80 độ C
- Sử dụng 2 Pin cúc áo, điện áp: 1.5V x 2
- Trọng lượng: 27.4 gram
- Công nghệ tiên tiến Nhật Bản
- Độ chính xác 99,96% - 100%
- Tự động ngắt sau 2-3 phút, tiết kiệm Pin, bền bỉ lên tới 3 năm
- Kích thước nhỏ gọn, dễ dàng mang theo 
- Chống nước tiêu chuẩn IPX68
*Bút thử nước sạch Fusaka* đo tính dẫn điện của nước để xác định hàm lượng ion chất rắn cũng như khoáng chất, kim loại có ở trong nước và phản ánh giá trị TDS của nước, từ đó đánh giá được độ tinh khiết của nước.
*TDS – CHỈ SỐ ĐO ĐỘ TINH KHIẾT CỦA NƯỚC*

_      TDS (Total Dissolved Solids) là tổng hàm lượng chất rắn hoà tan trong một đơn vị thể tích nước. TDS có đơn vị đo là ppm (part per million – một phần triệu)
     Chỉ số TDS càng thấp chứng tỏ nguồn nước bạn đang dùng càng sạch. Ví dụ nước cất có chỉ số TDS bằng 0.  Chỉ số TDS càng cao thì nồng độ chất rắn hòa tan trong nước càng lớn nếu vượt quá 300 ppm thì nguồn nước cần được xử lý để sinh hoạt.
Các chuyên gia Y tế khuyến nghị nên sử dụng nguồn nước uống có chỉ số TDS dưới 50 để đảm bảo an toàn sức khoẻ. Độ TDS trên 300 là nguồn ngước bị ô nhiễm trầm trọng, tuyệt đối không được sử dụng._
*VÌ SAO NGƯỜI NHẬT CHỌN SỬ DỤNG BÚT THỬ NƯỚC FUSAKA? *

*1. Độ chính xác tuyệt đối 99,96 - 100% trong điều kiện lý tưởng*
Thời gian ra kết quả cực kỳ nhanh chỉ 1/100s đã có kết quả. Như vậy, chỉ cần nhúng sản phẩm vào mẫu thử là đã có kết quả hiện ra nhanh chóng trong tíc tắc.
*2. Tự động ngắt sau 2 phút không sử dụng giúp tiết kiệm pin và tăng thời gian sử dụng sản phẩm*
Tính năng tự động ngắt này là cải tiến mới so với các loại bút thử nước đang bán trên thị trường nhằm tăng thời gian của Pin và tăng độ bền bì của sản phẩm lên tới 3 năm
*3. Độ hoàn thiện tốt, chắc chắn, kích thước nhỏ gọn, trọng lượng nhẹ, Dễ dàng mang theo bên người, tính linh hoạt rất cao*
Sản phẩm có kích thước nhỏ gọn như 1 chiếc bút xóa mà các em học sinh sử dụng, dễ dàng mang theo người. Nút bật tắt (ON/OFF) và nút giữ kết quả (HOLD) có độ nhạy và cực kỳ êm ái. Màn hình Led hiển thị kết quả rõ nét.
*4. Sử dụng pin cúc áo phổ thông nên rất dễ tìm mua để thay thế*
Bút thử nước sạch Fusaka Sử dụng 2 quả Pin cúc áo 1.5V vì vậy sẽ rất tiện cho việc thay thế Pin sau này. Pin cúc áo 1.5V có sẵn khắp các của hàng tạp hóa, giá thành của 1 đôi Pin chỉ từ 10-20 nghìn đồng, mà thời gian sử dụng lên tới hàng năm
*5. Tiêu chuẩn kháng nước IPX68*
Bút thử nước sạch Fusaka được thiết kế chống lại sự xâm nhập của bụi bẩn, của hơi nước ẩm trong môi trường tuyệt đối


----------



## vuagiadung (21 Tháng sáu 2020)

sản phẩm được tin dùng và ưa chuộng nhất tại Việt nam. chi tiết tham khảo tại vuagiadung.net


----------

